# This is BAD.



## SavannahLeigh (Dec 31, 2016)

Once again, my rebellious teenager (rabbit lol) snuck out of the house, and BRED with my "wild" rabbit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Let it be known that we have 6 kids 6 and under, so... yeah... thats how the door was left open. WHAT DO I DOOOOOOO?!!!?????

She's already had 2 litters in the span of 1 and 1/2 months!!!!!!!! 

Note: I also posted this on BYC


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Dec 31, 2016)

C'mon... There are 13 of us online right now!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 31, 2016)

I know nothing about rabbits but this means more bunnys...right?!


----------



## Claude (Dec 31, 2016)

All I can think of is let nature run it's course and have fun with the new rabbits not much you can do after they are bred.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

Cage her?


----------



## Claude (Dec 31, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Cage her?


Who the rabbit or the kids lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't have rabbits, and ya may not want to hear it; but, if it is one that is a problem, or 'Wild' as ya put it...there is always the option of 'Harvesting'....otherwise, ya have to enforce the rule of only Looking at them unless ya are present....put padlocks on if ya have to....or 'Dust some Britches'...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

LOL
I don't breed rabbits but I am sure there is a way to confine at least one of them either the male or female.
Seems kind of silly to not pen one. If you don't want to breed rabbits either spay the female or neuter the male or both.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 31, 2016)

Or worst case scenario, you could always cook them and eat them... NO, NOT THE KIDS! (although I'll bet something along those lines may have already crossed your mind )...  Like has been said, why don't you have at least one of them caged? Rabbits are gonna do what, well, rabbits do. They're well known for it after all.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 1, 2017)

@samssimonsays @DutchBunny03 @mygoldendoe @Pastor Dave @Bunnylady @Hens and Roos


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, there are several possible outcomes here. This doe may be so run down from the previous couple of litters, she may fail to conceive, or she may reabsorb any kits that she does conceive. She might kindle a litter and raise them just fine. On the other hand, a doe that is seriously run down may have her mineral reserves depleted, and she may get into trouble on that account. I haven't been able to find any studies on this, but I have lost a few does over the years that apparently died in convulsions when their litters were a couple of weeks old. I had one Netherland Dwarf doe that I found trembling and weak when her kits were about 3 weeks old; the best guess I could make under the circumstances was a calcium deficiency (that's pretty much what it looks like in dogs and pigs). I didn't like to wean the kits so young, but that's what I did, and started feeding the doe a calcium/potassium/magnesium supplement. It took a while, but she recovered. Since then, if I have a largish litter that seems to be doing a bit_ too_ well, I'll give their mother some extra calcium, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 1, 2017)

If the house rabbit is the buck or would be a simple solution to neuter. Or get a live trap and try to catch the wild one and give it away or cage it. If the house rabbit is the doe, have a series of gates that shut before the door so there is a greater chance at catching her before she gets out? Either way it will be easier to just catch the wild one and rehome or "harvest" as someone else has said. 

Unwanted litters can make for some really stressful times on you and the rabbit. Not to mention the struggle to find homes for those babies and if someone is rushed to get rid of them they tend to end up in not so great circumstances.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

I dunno ur housing set up indoors but if your inside rabbit purposefully wants out to breed u may have to get one of those circular doggy carrals that you can put around her house. That way when kids leave door ajar it can't get near it but can still hop freely without being pinned in its house. Or block off half a room or secure a baby gate outside the "problem" door. That way y'all can walk over it and use door freely but nothing can run past you. Some of the plastic ones I've seen go as low as 25$. They worked great for my passed Yorkies who'd dash out any time they heard the door open. Some examples I got from Google to explain are these. Of course If u don't want litters at all or she's a problematic breeder having the bunny fixed may be a better option for quality of life. We always fed special nutrient rich veggies or treats every other day to pregnant and nursing does. If the kits are big enough to attempt to get the food you may have to take her away to feed the supplements. A few minutes break from babies never hurts anyway. Wishing you the best with her getting back to her best!
Edit to add: most those plastic carrals (tall or short ones) can inter lock to make long or square/retangle depending how many u buy. Most bunnies stretch up to 18in so if you want to try that option don't go shorter than that.


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Jan 1, 2017)

Weeeeeeellll... I couldn't catch the outside rabbit (i finally did, mid mate) So that's why he was out


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

SavannahLeigh said:


> Weeeeeeellll... I couldn't catch the outside rabbit (i finally did, mid mate) So that's why he was out


He won't loose interest unless she's gone or unattainable (housed up off ground) so if u dont want to fix him I'd suggest inclosing him an area in a room like gating off half a room or crack down on putting bunny up in his house before going out, cuz he'll probably keep doing it since he knows she's out there


----------



## Kaye (Jan 1, 2017)

I agree with @mygoldendoe 100%


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 1, 2017)

If the "wild" rabbit was a North American wild rabbit, you do not have anything to worry about. Domestic rabbits are descendants of European wild rabbits, which are incompatible with North American wild rabbits. The embryos will not survive.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 1, 2017)

mygoldendoe said:


> They worked great for my passed Yorkies


  Certainly hope you meant "past" yorkies as I wouldn't expect passed yorkies to be moving...  justsayin


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Certainly hope you meant "past" yorkies as I wouldn't expect passed yorkies to be moving...  justsayin


Lol well yes. They have been dead for 4+years now. I miss those buggers. They were there for all the important milestones of my adolescent to adulthood life.


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Jan 1, 2017)

The bunnies were both domestic... I just wanted to make sure that she wouldn't die. 

Thanks for you're help!!


----------



## Rabbit Sam (Jan 1, 2017)

OOPS. Good luck!


----------



## Rabbit Sam (Jan 1, 2017)

SavannahLeigh said:


> The bunnies were both domestic... I just wanted to make sure that she wouldn't die.
> 
> Thanks for you're help!!


I'd just be sure she is kept calm and rested, but be sure she gets exercise every day so she doesn't become overweight. That can cause another whole set of issues with pg does!


----------

